# [EVDL] J1772 Charger Handle with cord on Ebay



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

200523849725 item number


www.ebay.com


_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Doug, that is a very nice looking plug with handle and cord. I see your
asking $450.00 and $89.00 shipping for direct sale. But you know I and many
others want to know if that includes the "Pilot Signal" Circuitry to
establish the "Handshake with an auto mounted EV charger to set Current
maximum demand, and to wait and not enable the 240 volt line until the
connectors are mated, to provide a GFCI function, and check for ventilating
fan operation if needed. I simply cannot see the other end of the cable in
your picture to see for myself if the electronics to use this very nice
cable and plug is included. So I ask? I feel by telling us all in the (EVDL)
that you are likely expecting the Question. I asked several mold makers for
prices and the lowest one started at $6,000 So I know there is some expense
there, I'm not saying that you are a bad person , but you know there are
many knowledgeable individuals here.
Regards,
Dennis Miles
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
On Sat, Sep 25, 2010 at 10:02 PM, Douglas A. Stansfield <


> [email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > 200523849725 item number
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Dennis you are awesome. Thanks for making me be absolutely clear about
everything. The end of the cord you can't see is 5 wires. No electronics
included. People have been buying these for their Teslas and other EVers to
hook up in their own cars. With every purchase I send them your diagram so
they know what they have to do next. 

Also, Here is a GFCI 125amp switch to wire up in your own garage if you want
to turn it off that way.

http://shop.transatlanticelectricconversions.com/EV-Charging-GFCI-Disconnect
-Panel-60a240v.htm 

I really think I need to go to sleep soon. 

I guess you can sleep in tomorrow. I have to get up at 6:00am to make
Church at 7:15 for band practice.....

Enjoy your first day of the week tomorrow during these first few days of
fall.


Sincerely;

Douglas A. Stansfield
President
www.TransAtlanticElectricConversions.com 
973-875-6276 (office)
973-670-9208 (cell)
973-440-1619 (fax)

ELECTRIC CAR PRODUCERS





-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Dennis Miles
Sent: Sunday, September 26, 2010 12:34 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] J1772 Charger Handle with cord on Ebay

Doug, that is a very nice looking plug with handle and cord. I see your
asking $450.00 and $89.00 shipping for direct sale. But you know I and many
others want to know if that includes the "Pilot Signal" Circuitry to
establish the "Handshake with an auto mounted EV charger to set Current
maximum demand, and to wait and not enable the 240 volt line until the
connectors are mated, to provide a GFCI function, and check for ventilating
fan operation if needed. I simply cannot see the other end of the cable in
your picture to see for myself if the electronics to use this very nice
cable and plug is included. So I ask? I feel by telling us all in the (EVDL)
that you are likely expecting the Question. I asked several mold makers for
prices and the lowest one started at $6,000 So I know there is some expense
there, I'm not saying that you are a bad person , but you know there are
many knowledgeable individuals here.
Regards,
Dennis Miles
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------
On Sat, Sep 25, 2010 at 10:02 PM, Douglas A. Stansfield <


> [email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > 200523849725 item number
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Since there has been so much discussion about the J1772 plug/inlet lately, 
I'm going to step in here and go out on a limb...

Since the J1772 plug/inlet became known to the public, I've been putting up 
at www.TEVA2.com/J1772.html as much info as I have gotten. For the past 
couple months I've been trying to get info from various plug manufactures 
and suppliers of the charging stations so that we, the people who have 
conversions, can get the plug and pilot circuit without a massive outlay of 
$$, like the ebay price starting at $399 for the Plug with no inlet.

Actually what good is the Plug alone to the owner of an EV Conversion, it is 
of no value whatsoever... none, it serves no purpose at all for anybody that 
already has a working EV conversion. And for the potential Volt/Leaf owner, 
it also serves no purpose, since most of them will get a FREE plug as 
mandated by federal funds http://www.theevproject.com/. And it will not work 
for the Tesla owners since it has no protocol for Tesla's.

I and another member of TEVA2, who is an EE, have had no luck whatsoever 
from the traditional channels. So we have found our own supplier. (If you 
really want a plug, I can get you one for about $220, 70 Amp, 400v, only 4m 
of cable).

We have also developed a circuit which we have tested on Chargepoint 
chargers and it works.

By the way, the info attributed to Dennis Miles that is posted on the EVDL 
is a direct lift from a published pdf by FCI
http://portal.fciconnect.com/res/en/pdffiles/AutomotiveHighPower/FCI_Power+S3+SAE+J1772+Charge+plug+2010+06.pdf
(http://alturl.com/f8n8k is a short url). (Hey David, given the recent info 
about copyright and the internet, you might want to look at the legality of 
having copied info on the EVDL without any acknowledgement of where it came 
from).

Anyway, we have a working prototype www.TEVA2.com/J1772.html . We have not 
finalized the price yet, it will come with no plug, 3 ft of 10/3 wire 
pigtail so you can put whatever plug (40amp, 240v) you want on it or even 
hardwire it into your PFC or whatever charger. It will also have a neon 
light to show 240v.

Rush Dougherty
www.TEVA2.com
Tucson AZ

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Rush <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Since there has been so much discussion about the J1772 plug/inlet lately,
> > I'm going to step in here and go out on a limb...
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Rush,

I have sold a few of these already to Tesla Owners and some of them have
done what Evan has said and what you have already shown on your link with
the 4 foot of cable.

I have pictures of this setup and looks the same. 

I have mine installed in my EV but without the pilot wires attached yet and
a J1772 240 cord in my garage. There isn't a public charging station within
60 miles from my home so I have not rushed to hook up the Pilot Wires
although Dennis keeps suggesting that I do so but I have been a bit busy
lately.

People can use these as they see fit. If you don't need them, don't buy
them. If you want them, they are there for you. If you have J1772 handle
connectors for $220 I need to source them from you instead of my current
supplier. My inlets are $125 plus $29 shipping and you can connect them up
in your own box for use in your EV according to Dennis Miles instructions
that have been already posted on this loop multiple times.

Connecting the handle connector is more complicated and Dennis has not
included those directions other than what has already been posted here. We
sell parts. 

I applaud everyone that is on the cutting edge and has been there for much
longer than I have!!!!


Sincerely;

Douglas A. Stansfield
President
www.TransAtlanticElectricConversions.com 
973-875-6276 (office)
973-670-9208 (cell)
973-440-1619 (fax)

ELECTRIC CAR PRODUCERS






-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Evan Tuer
Sent: Monday, September 27, 2010 12:11 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] J1772 Charger Handle with cord on Ebay



> Rush <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Since there has been so much discussion about the J1772 plug/inlet lately,
> > I'm going to step in here and go out on a limb...
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>By the way, the info attributed to Dennis Miles that is posted on the EVDL
>is a direct lift from a published pdf by FCI
> http://portal.fciconnect.com/res/en/pdffiles/AutomotiveHighPower<http://portal.fciconnect.com/res/en/pdffiles/AutomotiveHighPower/FCI_Power+S3+SAE+J1772+Charge+plug+2010+06.pdf>
><http://portal.fciconnect.com/res/en/pdffiles/AutomotiveHighPower/FCI_Power+S3+SAE+J1772+Charge+plug+2010+06.pdf>
/FCI_Power+S3+SAE+J1772+Charge+plug+2010+06.pdf<http://portal.fciconnect.com/res/en/pdffiles/AutomotiveHighPower/FCI_Power+S3+SAE+J1772+Charge+plug+2010+06.pdf>

It would seem we all could be fooled I was e-mailed a partial page from what
looks similar to your piece. How fortunate that this is less than 1/2 page
from a 42 page document, no infringement was intended, but a 15% excerpt is
permitted to be included in an educational work in US rules.
Regards,
Dennis Miles
============================================================



> Rush <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Since there has been so much discussion about the J1772 plug/inlet lately,
> > I'm going to step in here and go out on a limb...
> ...


----------

